# Royston Grange



## lizzie44 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello. Apologies if this is in the wrong section but I wonder if anyone on here can help me. I am desperate to find info on this ship which was lost with all hands on the River Plate in May 1972.
My brother was killed on this ship and my parents to their deaths were too upset to tell me any details.

Does anyone have any access to records or reports of this disaster.? I was only 9 at the time but im sure it must have been big news at the time. 
Please help if you can -I have no relations to ask.

Thanks in anticipation, Lizzie


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Lizzie
Welcome to the site.
Yours is indeed a very sad task as this was a very tragic event. The ship was the 'Royston Grange' and there is some information and a photograph already on the site and I am sure that if any of our members can help you further they will, of course, do so.
Kind regards
Peter4447
Moderating Team


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Lizzie, Firstly a very warm welcome to you; secondly and to a certain extent more importantly, I am so sorry about events that bring you to this Site, but hopefully you will find answers and support at every level.

The most suitable thread is this one* here *

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Lizzie44,
Welcome to SN - all our members will be saddened to hear of the loss of your brother on the Royston Grange, there are many entries throughout SN on her loss click on this blue LINK for images of her in happier times there are other images of her in the Maritime casualties Section there are also mentions of her in the Houlder Brothers Threads 
Rgds
Steve


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to the site - I am sorry you have come here with such a sad quest but hope that what you learn will at least clarify what happened.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Lizzie and welcome to SN on your first rather sad posting. Quite a few answers have already been put your way which may help you.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Dear Lizzie there is no doubt an official report on the Royston Grange held by the Now Marine and Coast Guards Agency in Southampton. I am sure if you contact them they may be able to help or put you on the right track, with log book entries , crew lists and the court of inquiry. They are at Springbank, Coommercial Road Southhampton? I am not sure of the telephone number. I am also aware of one of the surviviors child now a family man who was my work colleague, and another Work Colleague who was a Master with The Shipping Company that ran the Royston Grange, but who had not or did not sail on her on the fateful voyage. Good Luck with your search.


----------



## Derrycunihy (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Lizzie,

Welcome to the forum, albeit with a sad research request.

My cousin Stephen D Hartnoll was sadly killed aboard serving as (I think) 4th Electrician. It was a terrible time for my uncle and his family. My uncle, Stan Hartnoll, had served in the MN during the war on convoys and had seen ships on fire many times. The torment that this caused him can only be imagined. Poor Stan never really recovered emotionally especially as he had encouraged Stephen to pursue a career at sea and seemed to partly blame himself for Stephen's death.

I remember the feelings at that time all too well, especially listening to a small transistor radio at school listening out for the news broadcasts (it being of course well before the days of 'instant' news) Stephen's parents were flown out to Montevideo for a funeral ceremony. I remember how how devestated Stan and Peggy were they saw that there were just 7 small caskets containing the remains of all the crew that could be found.

A very sad story indeed. None of my family will ever forget the horrible days of waiting for news.

Kind regards

Paul Hannon (Derrycunihy)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

There is a Marine Accident Investigating branch in Southampton.
Southampton 023 80395500 who may help


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

david freeman said:


> Dear Lizzie there is no doubt an official report on the Royston Grange held by the Now Marine and Coast Guards Agency in Southampton. I am sure if you contact them they may be able to help or put you on the right track, with log book entries , crew lists and the court of inquiry. They are at Springbank, Coommercial Road Southhampton? I am not sure of the telephone number. I am also aware of one of the surviviors child now a family man who was my work colleague, and another Work Colleague who was a Master with The Shipping Company that ran the Royston Grange, but who had not or did not sail on her on the fateful voyage. Good Luck with your search.


David, it is: 

The Maritime and Coastguard Agency. 2nd Floor. Spring Place. Southampton. Hants. SO15 1EG.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Lizzie, another warm welcome to this site and I am deeply sorry to read your story. I served on those ships and lost a great many friends and shipmates in that disaster. Tonga, who has already responded is by far your best contact in relation to the ship's loss, the crew list and memorial service. A list of those lost, which was read out at that service and which attended, has been posted on this site. Good luck.


----------



## Ben Masey (Aug 24, 2009)

lizzie44 said:


> Hello. Apologies if this is in the wrong section but I wonder if anyone on here can help me. I am desperate to find info on this ship which was lost with all hands on the River Plate in May 1972.
> My brother was killed on this ship and my parents to their deaths were too upset to tell me any details.
> 
> Does anyone have any access to records or reports of this disaster.? I was only 9 at the time but im sure it must have been big news at the time.
> ...


Try Lloyds List for factual unimbellished reports.
I remember seeing her laying in Montevideo shortly after the event.
regards,
Ben Masey


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Hallo Lizzie,

By now you will have had lots of info from some of us who were around there at the time.
At the Seaman's Club in Rosario there was a plaque put up. Don't know if its still there.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Coastie said:


> David, it is:
> 
> The Maritime and Coastguard Agency. 2nd Floor. Spring Place. Southampton. Hants. SO15 1EG.


 It is good to Know some has the detail when ones grey matter is become a little less functional Thanks.


----------



## lizzie44 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks to all who have replied. I have received some very valuable and interesting information. Regards, Lizzie


----------



## fredddy (Sep 14, 2010)

As I recall the Bank Line MV Riverbank was supposed to leave Buenos Aries on the same day as the Royston Grange. However the Bank Line ship had a small fire in the hold and was delayed with the result that the Royston Grange may have had its leaving time brought forward. The Riverbank was bound for Rio de Janero. 

I think both sets of crews frequented the Flying Angel Mission the night before sailing.


----------



## lostsoul (May 10, 2010)

Freddy

I suspect only for a glass of milk before moving on


----------



## fredddy (Sep 14, 2010)

*Milk only*

Don't remember the milk. I was on the Riverbank that night and recall the sparky monitoring the distress calls on the wireless. This was during the 12-4 watch. A wee bit distressing.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I was first year cadet R/O at the time and recall the J/R/O. of the Royston Grange being a "First Tripper".

It left a mark on many of us.


----------



## Fluke (May 9, 2012)

*Service of Remembrance & Thanksgiving M.V. "Royston Grange"*

FYI

M.V. "Royston Grange"

A service of "Remembrance & Thanksgiving" , in memory of the Crew, Passengers and River Plate Pilot who perished as a result of the collision in the River Plate, between this vessel and the M.T. "Tien Chee", 40 years ago, will be held at the British Cemetery, Montevideo on Friday 11th. May 2012, at 10:30 a.m.

Family members of the deceased will be present at the ceremony.


----------



## Robin Mallam (May 3, 2012)

Also a service at All Hallows Church Tower Hill London Thursday 10th May at 3 pm


----------



## Les Ashton (May 11, 2012)

Having served with Houlder Bros as 2nd Stwd. for some time, I received my instructions to sail on the "Royston"on her fateful voyage, illness prevented me from doing so I followed down to Monty on the Westbury I think, all on board were stunned to silence at the sight of the shell of the "Royston"this was harder to bear for most of us as Houlder Bros were one of the early employers of company men, so we were a bit like a family, 
For some inexplicable reason yesterday the 10th May I decided to look her up on the Internet,how strange that it was the 40th anniversary of the tagedy.
I have often reflected on how lucky I had been and those that wern't so lucky.
May they rest in peace.
Les Ashton


----------



## Kenny MacRitchie (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Lizzie welcome to SN but a pity it was not under happier cir***stances, i new one of the ABs who was lost in that tragic accident. Going from memory the "Royston Grange" was in a collision with a tanker which exploded on impact engulfing the Grange in a massive fireball from which there was no escape. Please someone correct me if i'm wrong and Lizzie i hope this helps
Kenny MacRitchie


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Kenny MacRitchie said:


> Hi Lizzie welcome to SN but a pity it was not under happier cir***stances, i new one of the ABs who was lost in that tragic accident. Going from memory the "Royston Grange" was in a collision with a tanker which exploded on impact engulfing the Grange in a massive fireball from which there was no escape. Please someone correct me if i'm wrong and Lizzie i hope this helps
> Kenny MacRitchie


followthis link http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=7142(Thumb)


----------



## Cynthia Myers Dickin (Apr 14, 2012)

Dear All,
Herewith the link, where you can see the updated album, following the service of Remembrance & Thanksgiving for those who perished on the SS ´´Royston Grange´´.
If anyone would like to receive the order of service, with the messages delivered that day, pls contact me directly. During the service, the full list of the 73 people who perished, was read out, that too, I can send to anyone who is interested in having it.
Many thanks.
Best wishes,
Cynthia Myers Dickin - [email protected]

´´Let those who come after see to it that his name be not forgotten". 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...0129&authkey=Gv1sRgCL7pq7mv2N-wngE&feat=email


----------



## drifter1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all 
This weekend saw the 40th aniversery of the Royston Grange disaster.
I joined the Royston Grange in Falmouth in june 1968 and was a steward aboard her until May 1971. My Merchant navy carrer spaned from 1961 to 1972. but the time spent on the Royston Grange was by far the best. I have fond memories of my shipmates and the ports we visited


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Cynthia*, Very many thanks for informing Ships Nostalgia of the Google site, the photos were superb, you felt as though you were there.


----------



## 7WhitbyDrive 123 (Jul 23, 2021)

lizzie44 said:


> Hello. Apologies if this is in the wrong section but I wonder if anyone on here can help me. I am desperate to find info on this ship which was lost with all hands on the River Plate in May 1972.
> My brother was killed on this ship and my parents to their deaths were too upset to tell me any details.
> 
> Does anyone have any access to records or reports of this disaster.? I was only 9 at the time but im sure it must have been big news at the time.
> ...


----------



## Tedddy (May 17, 2016)

Hi there. I hope you have found the other threads related to the ship. You need only to use the search facility. I was ashore drinking with some of the crew the night before the accident and may have met you brother. However it too long ago to recall names. I was around 21 at the time and have never forgotten the Sparks (radio officer) on my own ship informing us of the disaster. The incident is well do***ented and details of the rememberance service are listed on this site. I hope you may gain some comfort from the manner in which the crew have been commemorated.
Best wishes.


----------



## David Watkins (11 mo ago)

lizzie44 said:


> Hello. Apologies if this is in the wrong section but I wonder if anyone on here can help me. I am desperate to find info on this ship which was lost with all hands on the River Plate in May 1972.
> My brother was killed on this ship and my parents to their deaths were too upset to tell me any details.
> 
> Does anyone have any access to records or reports of this disaster.? I was only 9 at the time but im sure it must have been big news at the time.
> ...


Hi Lizzie,
I hope that this post finds you and finds you well.
My brother, Hugh Watkins, was a deck cadet on the Royston Grange on that fateful journey.
The 11th May will be the 50th anniversary of the ‘Royston Grange’ tragedy and we are holding a memorial service at All Hallows By The Tower, London on the 11th May at 2pm.
We have a ‘Royston Grange’ Facebook group where there are now 56 members and a lot of information.
With very best wishes, David.


----------

